# Hybrid Two: Project Bravo - In development



## Daniel James (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi all!

HybridTwo is happy to announce that Project Bravo, the follow up to our popular hybrid cinematic sound design sample library Project Alpha, is in development and due to be released soon!

To celebrate this announcement we are going to be having a Halloween composition competition. With the winning entry being a free copy of Project Bravo on release!

All you have to do to enter the competition is compose a 1+ minute, Halloween themed piece of music using 1 or more instances of Project Alpha. 

To submit your track simply upload it to a streaming service ie Youtube/Soundcloud etc then email it to us at [email protected] 

*THE COMPETITION IS NOW OVER - THE WINNER WILL BE ANNOUNCED ALONG WITH MORE PROJECT BRAVO DETAILS SOON*

Daniel James


----------



## Maestro77 (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Hybrid Two: Project Bravo - In development - HALLOWEEN COMPETITION - Project Alpha SALE!*

How about a contest to name the library? My idea is "Project Bravo." I win, right?


----------



## RasmusFors (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Hybrid Two: Project Bravo - In development - HALLOWEEN COMPETITION - Project Alpha SALE!*

Never bought the original, but I'm quite curious to see how this goes. (and of coarse I presume that this library is gonna be top of the line when it comes to hybridscoring)

Good luck!


----------



## fourteentoone (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Hybrid Two: Project Bravo - In development - HALLOWEEN COMPETITION - Project Alpha SALE!*

Daniel, given that you are making Bravo, after this, can we expect another 24 libraries all the way to Zulu? 

If so, I'm looking forward to Project Tango o/~ 

I'm a user of Alpha regularly, you have some golden samples in there. Looking forward to this.


----------



## korgscrew (Oct 25, 2013)

How about project Yankee?

Banjo Brahhamms?
BBQ percussion?
Shooten tooten tuttis?

No offence to any Yanks by the way


----------



## Astronaut FX (Oct 25, 2013)

korgscrew @ Fri Oct 25 said:


> How about project Yankee?
> 
> Banjo Brahhamms?
> BBQ percussion?
> ...




None taken...but you do realize we aren't all cowboys, right?


----------



## Ed (Oct 25, 2013)

Tone Deaf @ Fri Oct 25 said:


> None taken...but you do realize we aren't all cowboys, right?



hehe its like Americans thinking English accents are either posh or cockney


----------



## Daniel James (Oct 25, 2013)

Ed @ Fri Oct 25 said:


> Tone Deaf @ Fri Oct 25 said:
> 
> 
> > None taken...but you do realize we aren't all cowboys, right?
> ...



I'm somewhere in between...so its not far off xD

-DJ


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Hybrid Two: Project Bravo - In development - HALLOWEEN COMPETITION - Project Alpha SALE!*

Is this going to be another hybrid percussion library or is Bravo going to go in a different direction ? Would really like to hear a little more about it . I don't expect you to divulge all the details , but just curious about the type of content to expect from it. 

I think divulge is a total Yankee word BTW :wink:


----------



## Astronaut FX (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Hybrid Two: Project Bravo - In development - HALLOWEEN COMPETITION - Project Alpha SALE!*

To get somewhat back on topic...

I really need to stop being so impatient and wait for good sales like this. I _ust_ bought Project Alpha this past weekend :( 




So yes, will Bravo be an expansion, or a different direction?


----------



## Daniel James (Oct 25, 2013)

Bravo will be in a similar direction. That being it will focus around the Hybrid area of music. We will be expanding many of the areas from Alpha people loved ie Whooshbangs, easy to customize UI etc and adding some new creative ideas we have been developing. 

I am dying to tell you (show you) everything, but as its in development I don't want to gush over a feature that gets removed....saying that tho, some of the new stuff you can do with it are awesome crazy fun XD

-DJ


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 25, 2013)

Daniel James @ Fri Oct 25 said:


> Bravo will be in a similar direction. That being it will focus around the Hybrid area of music. We will be expanding many of the areas from Alpha people loved ie Whooshbangs, easy to customize UI etc and adding some new creative ideas we have been developing.
> 
> I am dying to tell you (show you) everything, but as its in development I don't want to gush over a feature that gets removed....saying that tho, some of the new stuff you can do with it are awesome crazy fun XD
> 
> -DJ



Thanks Daniel , that's all I was looking for . :D I'm sure Bravo will be just as good as Alpha if not better. Developers always seem to improve their scripting , sampling methods , mic'ing , etc as they learn from each library they create. Looking forward to hearing more about Bravo closer to release time. Best of luck with the completion of the project.


----------



## Daniel James (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: Hybrid Two: Project Bravo - In development - HALLOWEEN COMPETITION - Project Alpha SALE!*

Just added a little teaser of the new UI for Project Bravo 

-DJ


----------



## Dan Mott (Oct 27, 2013)

Ed @ Sat Oct 26 said:


> Tone Deaf @ Fri Oct 25 said:
> 
> 
> > None taken...but you do realize we aren't all cowboys, right?
> ...




and like Americans think we ride Kangaroos :D


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: Hybrid Two: Project Bravo - In development - HALLOWEEN COMPETITION - Project Alpha SALE!*

I thought the Aussies wore koalas as back packs :D


----------



## Daniel James (Oct 28, 2013)

Dan-Jay @ Sun Oct 27 said:


> Ed @ Sat Oct 26 said:
> 
> 
> > Tone Deaf @ Fri Oct 25 said:
> ...



...wait you dont?

-DJ


----------



## Dan Mott (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: Hybrid Two: Project Bravo - In development - HALLOWEEN COMPETITION - Project Alpha SALE!*

:wink: :wink: :wink:

I'd especially hope that you would know DJ, considering you are our Brothers and Sisters hehe.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Oct 28, 2013)

I somehow missed this library when it came out. Question: is it worth getting (Alpha) if you already have Evolve, Damage, Aeon, Morphestra, Rhythmic Aura 1&2, Hybrid Rhythms? From listening to the demos it sounds like Alpha is in a similar range / genre.


----------



## Daniel James (Oct 29, 2013)

Guido Negraszus @ Mon Oct 28 said:


> I somehow missed this library when it came out. Question: is it worth getting (Alpha) if you already have Evolve, Damage, Aeon, Morphestra, Rhythmic Aura 1&2, Hybrid Rhythms? From listening to the demos it sounds like Alpha is in a similar range / genre.



A few things Alpha has that separates it from what you just mentioned are elements such as the transitions folders. Which is all the riser, downer, booms, whooshbangs, braaams etc .

We also have a very flexible UI which allows you to easily take a sound way past the preset and make it something unique.

Here is an in depth overview of the lib 



-DJ


----------



## milesito (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Hybrid Two: Project Bravo - In development - HALLOWEEN COMPETITION - Project Alpha SALE!*

+1. Couldn't agree more. I have many of those libraries and use them regularly for hybrid music. But what project alpha gives me is high quality flexible elements tha can be morphed and customized. It is sort of a secret sauce or me and I can't wait or Bravo! Of course also project alpha blends nicely with all of those libraries...

Miles


----------



## doctornine (Oct 29, 2013)

Guido Negraszus @ Tue Oct 29 said:


> I somehow missed this library when it came out. Question: is it worth getting (Alpha) if you already have Evolve, Damage, Aeon, Morphestra, Rhythmic Aura 1&2, Hybrid Rhythms?



YES !!!! It's worth getting _-)


----------



## TimJohnson (Oct 29, 2013)

Project Alpha is awesome. Definitely spending the day on this, gives me a chance to really get to grips with the library!

Every sound I load up i'm all like "yup, using that, oh and that, hellz yeah that too."

I also can't open it up without saying to myself "and toDAY..." in Dan's accent :-p

I need to get out of the studio more...


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks guys. I knew this question could only lead to a "add to cart" exercise. 

Daniel, a 2 hrs video? What the...! You had me at "bang-woosh", 2 minutes into the video...!


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow Daniel, I have to say: Great library. I love it going through a new library and you come across a lot of sounds where you know that you can use them for this or that. $149 well spend!


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 29, 2013)

Guido Negraszus @ Tue Oct 29 said:


> Thanks guys. I knew this question could only lead to a "add to cart" exercise.
> 
> Daniel, a 2 hrs video? What the...! You had me at "bang-woosh", 2 minutes into the video...!



Whoosh bang sucked me in to. The lengthy videos are great too. Daniel's walk throughs are very in depth and offer a lot of insight into the products being shown. Of course , Project Alpha's was longer because he wanted to show everyone his library inside and out. I'm looking forward a good lengthy walk through of Project Bravo just before release time.


----------



## jcs88 (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: Hybrid Two: Project Bravo - In development - HALLOWEEN COMPETITION - Project Alpha SALE!*

DJ, thanks for the ridiculous sale price. Will jump on this as soon as my train gets in. Very exciting !

Cheers.


----------



## TimJohnson (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Hybrid Two: Project Bravo - In development - HALLOWEEN COMPETITION - Project Alpha SALE!*

There we go! Had quite a bit of fun with this. Happy Halloween everyone!

https://soundcloud.com/timothy-johnson/blood-guts


----------



## Phil M (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Hybrid Two: Project Bravo - In development - HALLOWEEN COMPETITION - Project Alpha SALE!*

Meant to pick this up in the last sale but events transpired against me, now I've got my hands on it at last! Thanks for the sale and competition, guys :D


----------



## Daniel James (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm really glad you guys are liking it 

Also I am loving the demos we are getting  its going to be a pretty tight competition!

-DJ


----------



## Zelorkq (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: Hybrid Two: Project Bravo - In development - HALLOWEEN COMPETITION - Project Alpha SALE!*

Hi Daniel

How's Project Bravo coming along?

And how far is the competition?
Once finished I'd really like a Top10 list (with links to the pieces) so I can compare whom I beat... or who beat me :D


----------



## Matthijs van Wissen (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi,

Has the winner been announced yet? I can't find anything about it, I'm very curious...!!!!!


----------



## Daniel James (Dec 3, 2013)

Matthijs van Wissen @ Tue Dec 03 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has the winner been announced yet? I can't find anything about it, I'm very curious...!!!!!


 
Winner has been picked. Sorry for the delay, we plan to announce it along with some juicy new Bravo details...so very soon haha xD

-DJ


----------



## Matthijs van Wissen (Dec 3, 2013)

No problem, I was afraid I missed it somehow! Couldn't find out how many entries there were, hope you received a lot of them. Can you tell us how many there were?

Bring on the juicy details!


----------



## Polarity (Dec 3, 2013)

Guido Negraszus @ Tue 29 Oct said:


> I somehow missed this library when it came out. Question: is it worth getting (Alpha) if you already have Evolve, Damage, Aeon, Morphestra, Rhythmic Aura 1&2, Hybrid Rhythms? From listening to the demos it sounds like Alpha is in a similar range / genre.



Yep! it has instruments personally "played" and sampled by DJ himself !!
(and then passed through sound design and transforming processing) 
o/~


----------



## Matthijs van Wissen (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: Hybrid Two: Project Bravo - In development - HALLOWEEN COMPETITION - Project Alpha SALE!*



> Winner has been picked. Sorry for the delay, we plan to announce it along with some juicy new Bravo details...so very soon haha xD
> 
> -DJ



Hi Daniel,

Has the winner been announced yet? Very curious about the winning entry!

And any more news on Project Bravo yet?


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 2, 2014)

Matthijs van Wissen @ Sat Feb 01 said:


> > Winner has been picked. Sorry for the delay, we plan to announce it along with some juicy new Bravo details...so very soon haha xD
> >
> > -DJ
> 
> ...



Winner hasn't been announced yet, We are waiting to announce alongside the official product reveal. We had a little delay as we found a cool new thing to put in the UI. We will post the updates here 

-DJ


----------



## Matthijs van Wissen (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks for the update! Now I'm even more curious about Project Bravo with the cool new thing.... Big fan of Alpha, so the expectations are high!
Any details about the the cool new thing (I'm afraid you won't reveal anything yet?)??


----------

